# nissan turbo identification and rebuild



## toozday22 (Jan 13, 2004)

ill start w/ a short intro: im a 17 y/o kid with a 92 celica...nope, not an alltrac   just because im 17, please dont take this post as a joke, im serious in asking for help and doing everything i can to sucessfully execute a 5sfte setup...im around celica.net a lot, if any of you frequent those forums too.

now the reason im here:

so there's this huge pile of parts at the junkyard i went to today.
i saw a turbo, looked about the right size for a 4cyl (yea, thats all i can say about the size lol)...so i dished out $20 for it...

before worrying about it fitting and properly feeding my celica, i need to identifty it and try to get it in working order.

its a nissan turbo, and i need some way of identifying it so i can get some info on it. i can tell you what numbers are on it and where, if that would help. just tell me which numbers to get from a certain place on the unit, and ill look.

herein lies the problem: its eaten something other than air. the intake turbine is mangled and chipped. the compressor housing where it sends the air to the engine is a little scratched and chipped at the end, but i can clean that up inside.

also, when i spun the exhuast turbine, the intake one didnt spin...correct me if im wrong, but doesnt one main shaft run thru the unit and holds a turbine on each end? i removed the compressor housing, and the intake turbine came out, with about an inch of shaft on it...i didnt have to unbolt it, it just pulled out with the shaft attached. i then removed the something (dunno what it is lol) that comes off after the compressor housing and there is a thing that makes up 3/4 of a circle...but its broken into 3 pieces.

obviously, the intake side of this thing needs some work...could i get a new semi-circle plate thing, intake turbine, shaft, and new seals and save this thing? or am i $20 poorer and one usless turbo richer?

any help with the rebuild or, especially identifying this thing, is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Get the turbo rebuilt. I believe http://www.cheapturbos.com offers that service. As for identifying the turbo, you need to tell us what car it came off of. Take a picture and post if here, with the numbers showing clearly. I'm sure one of us would be able to help you with that. Also, with the condition of the turbo, I do not know if it is usable at all. Again, a picture would help a lot in providing you a good answer.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i agree...rebuild and post pics


----------



## toozday22 (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks.
ill check out that site.
i have no idea what car it came off of, it was just in a huge pile of junk, which is probably where it belongs.

could a nissan dealership parts dept possibly help me out?
and how much am i looking at for a rebuild with new turbine, shaft, semi-circle (whatever it is lol), and seals?...

keep the replies coming  thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Here is a link to how much cheapturbos would charge you for a full rebuild:

http://store.yahoo.com/cheapturbo/fullrebuild.html

Nissan dealerships many times have no idea. You could still try them though.


----------



## toozday22 (Jan 13, 2004)

heh.
$250, plus the price of a new turbine, shaft, and whatever else it needs.
how hard would it to buy all the parts (or a rebuild kit if they make em) and do it myself? ive got it almost all the way taken apart and i know how it goes back together...unless things get realllyy complicated after the center section comes off the exhaust side...bolts are seized, so tomorrow i hafta torch em to get them out and see whats lies behind 
thanks for the help, if i can post the numbers and say where they are on the unit and someone could take a decent guess, ill do so.
thanks guys


----------



## toozday22 (Jan 13, 2004)

well, ill post the numbers, hoping someone can help.
i have a few pics left on the camera, so i can get them up in a few days.
on compressor housing, a bit before NISSAN MOTORS it has the number "13"
also on the compressor housing, just below the outlet, it says "3-15".
exhaust housing: up near the flange, on the downpipe side, it says "44R" and "N5S" underneath it...looks like this : 44R
N5S

also on the exhaust housing, near the flange, but on the side opposte the downpipe it says: "0.63" has about a half inch space, then has a bullseye looking symbol and "5" like this; .063 *bullseye* 5

maybe the bullseye is a nissan logo.

and it says AIR RESEARCH on the thing the intake turbine sits/the compressor housing bolts on.

do any of those numbers mean anything?
i can take some measurements of the hole diameters with a caliper if needed...

and the downpipe area has 2 studs sticking out of it...idk if its normal, or if theres supposed to be more...looks like 2 of the botls holding the exhaust housing on are a couple inches longer and stick out becaues theyre supposed to.


please help if that info tells you ANYTHING   thanks so much!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm assuming the turbine housing has a .63 a/r ratio, and the only stock Nissan turbo I could think of off the top of my head with those specs is a early Z31 300zx Garret/Airesearch T3.


----------

